
Test Drive of the Tesla Model 3 Performance - mudil
https://www.wsj.com/articles/first-ever-review-of-the-tesla-model-3-performance-a-thrilling-modern-marvel-1532022533
======
codeulike
_This thing is magnificent, a little rainbow-farting space ship, so obviously
representative of the next step in the history of autos._ \- WSJ

Would make a good poster blurb

~~~
greglindahl
The Oatmeal is way ahead of the WSJ:
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla_model_s](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla_model_s)

~~~
dragontamer
If only there was a way for the Oatmeal to enjoy his Tesla without making it
sound like everyone else is a hillbilly.

~~~
greglindahl
If only there was a way for you to stop reading insults into the Oatmeal's
love-letter.

~~~
dragontamer
Its "The Oatmeal's" general writing style that grates me. He always insults
people who disagrees with him and portrays them in the most negative light
possible.

Look, I have my interests, other people have their interests. I can tell you
that Threadripper 1950x is a great CPU, and is a great computer that I just
built. And I think most people would be cool with that.

But if I were to say that "AMD farts in the face of Intel and destroys the old
way of building computers"... or other unnecessarily colorful language that
demeans the "other side"... I'd hope that someone else on Hacker News would
call me out for being unnecessarily insulting.

The comic / love letter, as you call it, directly insults any "car guy" on
multiple levels. There's a word for that, and its called strawman arguments.
Its preaching to the choir and overall is unhelpful for discourse.

Its certainly not unique to that comic. Its prevalent in "The Oatmeal's"
writing style for years.

\-----------

Anyway, the WSJ review is quite good in comparison. It shows how you can heap
praise upon a vehicle without insulting others.

~~~
greglindahl
Wow. So much for humor. You probably think Exploding Kittens is animal abuse.
Also, you appear to have completely missed the point that "This thing is
magnificent, a little rainbow-farting space ship, so obviously representative
of the next step in the history of autos" is similar to the Oatmeal's
writing... whether or not you like it.

~~~
dragontamer
There's a difference between having fun with someone, and making fun of
someone. The Oatmeal _consistently_ errs on the side of making fun of someone.

That's all I'm trying to point out. Its a bullying tactic that loses efficacy
as people become aware of it. So awareness is important.

------
lifeisstillgood
I took a test drive in a Tesla the other day (hang on what you do a seven
seater ?! for families ? are you free now for a ... ok let's go)

It blew me away. The acceleration (awesome), the self parking bit (I laughed
till a bit of pee came out)

Some things were immediately obvious (you just showed a guy walking in front
of us as another car, the handling was ... ok), others were deflected (so how
many drivers have tesla's autopilot killed ... got a frosty reply)

But this was a fully electric car. And i can find dozens of charge points (ok
ok in London). The point is ... they are selling the next, the only step
forward for cars.

It's all electric, or it's all on buses.

So comparisons with the price points of non-electric cars just don't matter in
my book. It's like public meetings about setting up new coal power station.
It's not even the right question.

Of course it's waaay too expensive for me - nissan leaf. that's more my price
point.

------
ironjunkie
It might be a good car, but not at that price tag.

If I had to spend 50+k$ for a car, I would definitely not go for a Tesla Model
3. I would go with a reliable BMW/Mercedes/Audi that is way more luxurious and
offer more functionalities for the same price.

So far, the Tesla Model 3 is still for people that want to make a statement
that they are part of the "green revolution" or for Elon Musk fans.

Even at 35k$ (before taxes), it is still pretty expensive for a car that will
be very very basic. Look what you can get for that price tag with other car
manufacturers.

~~~
mdeeks
I just bought an 2018 Audi A4 ($47k) and my wife just bought a Model 3 ($54k).
I previously owned an S4 which (roughly $56k). I also test drove a few
4-series BMWs and few random Mercedes in the same price range.

TL;DR: I would take the Model 3 any day at that price. I have buyers remorse.

Drive feel:

The Model 3 is an absolute joy to drive and I would take it any day over
either of my Audis and over any of the BMWs or Mercedes. Every gas car feels
laggy now and they are kind of ruined for me. I drive my wife's car at every
opportunity now even though I have a 3 week old Audi in my garage.

Autopilot makes gridlock traffic no longer a big deal. This is pretty huge and
I hated driving my Audi long distance to Tahoe over July 4th weekend in
traffic. I do NOT trust it with anything beyond gridlock traffic though. Not
even for merges.

Interior:

The Model 3 seats are super comfy but the whole interior feels budget and I
really hope you like minimalism because its extremely minimal and borderline
cheap. BMW/Audi/Mercedes: I hope you like BUTTONS EVERYWHERE FOR EVERYTHING (I
certainly don't). The interior feels much more premium than the Model 3
though.

Side note: Why does a tachometer still exist as a massive dial taking up most
of your dash? I doubt 98% of people ever look at it.

The interface:

While significantly improved from my 2015 S4, the A4 UI is still an atrocity.
Bluetooth is still awful and it auto plays whatever the hell happened to be
running on my iPhone last. Lack of a touch screen (except BMW) is surprisingly
frustrating now that I've used one.

The central display in the Model 3 is incredible and I love almost everything
about it. Who needs bluetooth when you have Google Maps and high quality
streaming audio over an incredible sounding sound system? I rarely even WANT
to connect my phone.

Random:

The keyless unlock for the Model 3 is amazing as long as it actually works
with your phone. My wife's Pixel XL works about 50% of the time and it makes
it infuriating. PLEASE GIVE US A KEYFOB, TESLA

I can turn on the AC remotely on a hot day! The Model 3 is cold by the time we
get in! There are so many delights with this car and that goes a long way.

~~~
smogcutter
> The keyless unlock for the Model 3 is amazing as long as it actually works
> with your phone. My wife's Pixel XL works about 50% of the time and it makes
> it infuriating. PLEASE GIVE US A KEYFOB, TESLA

Wait, really? If your phone is broken or out of batteries, are you locked out
of the car?

~~~
mdeeks
No, it comes with two credit card "keys" that you keep in your wallet. They
are RFID and you brush them next to the door or center console to unlock and
start. Think of them like traditional manual keys.

~~~
smogcutter
Ah, gotcha. That makes a lot more sense.

------
bsder
> I have borrowed a new 2018 Tesla Model 3 Performance ($78,000, as tested)

I'm actually rooting for Tesla, but wasn't the Model 3 supposed to be
affordable for the masses?

$78K isn't "for the masses". The incumbents aren't going to be sweating very
much at that price.

~~~
akmarinov
A performance model isn't for the masses.

Compare it to a BMW 3 series. The BMW M3 is a lot more money and isn't for the
people that go for the 328i version.

~~~
someguydave
Yeah but the BMW i3 is a direct competitor. And it costs $50k and is a much
better car than the Tesla model 3.

